# Worldmark Angels Camp, CA



## TerriJ (Feb 12, 2006)

I am in the countdown now for a February trip to this resort.  The weather is looking decent, compared to our Iowa weather.  From previous posts to this board, I don't think it would be a good idea to drive to Yosemite, but rather stay closer to the resort town?  We are going to stay one night in Napa before we fly home.  I probably want to avoid driving where chains are required.  Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Lee B (Feb 12, 2006)

It's fair to assume that chains would be necessary to go from Angels Camp to Yosemite in February.  Not the whole way, but you have to go up before you go down to the valley, and even the valley could need chains.  If you have never seen Yosemite, though, you may want to look into going there even if it would be more adventurous than you would like.

After you arrive at the resort, ask for conditions and expected weather.  You might get lucky.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 12, 2006)

This is one time I would take a tour to Yosemite. I did that from Tahoe and loved it and I didn't have to drive!!  shaggy


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 12, 2006)

That is a great idea, I never thought of that.   Thanks for suggesting, I will do some research.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 13, 2006)

*I'm in Angel's Camp Now*

TerriJ,

If there is anything I can ask for you, let me know.  I check out on Friday.

Linda


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure, any suggestions for a girl's trip?  Also, is it possible to do a tour from somewhere close by to Yosemite?  And are you having a nice trip?

Thanks!


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 13, 2006)

I've done a few girls' trips here.  There is plenty to do, or just relax and do nothing at all.  It depends on what you like.  There are several wineries nearby if you like winetasting.  Ironstone, just outside of the town of Murphys is pretty much everyone's favorite.  If you like shopping, and antiques, there are several shops in Murphys, Jamestown, and Sonora.  You could go to a movie in Angel's Camp or Sonora.  You could visit Columbia State Park, an old west style town.  Also, a visit to Calaveras Big Trees might interest you.  There are three different underground caverns to visit nearby.  Columbia State Park has a local theatre and we enjoyed a musical once when we were here.  There are also other small theatre groups in the area.  The resort itself has a basketball court, tennis court, pools, hottubs, a small fitness center, and a rec center with pool table, ping pong, video games, big screen TV, and an occasional organized activity.

We got lucky and have a great unit on the golf course.  The views are great and it is nice to eat on the balcony, or just read a book.  It has so far been a very relaxing week.  Lots of peace and quiet.  Just what we needed.

I will inquire tomorrow about tours to Yosemite.

Any other questions, just ask.

Linda


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a link to some local tour operators:

http://www.thegreatunfenced.com/tours.htm

or try:

www.wysguide.com


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you very much!  Any hints on units to request?  Is the resort very full?  Sounds like you are having a great time.

Do they have internet access?  You must be able to get on the web  

We are getting excited.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

I called less than a week before check-in and requested a unit on the golf course.  They said they could not guarantee it, but a great unit was waiting for us at check-in.  We have a corner unit in building L.  We look over the lake (water hazard) on the golf course.  (Someone said it was the ninth fairway, I don't really know.)  Looking at the map, buildings L, M, and O look like the best buildings.  I think there may also be views from Building P.  The resort was was much busier on the weekend, but is fairly quiet and there are a lot less people here during the week.

I am using dial-up AOL in my unit.  There is high speed internet computers for your use in the lobby.  I think there is also wireless internet in the lobby but I haven't bothered to take the laptop up there.  

The weather has been perfect.  Sunny everyday and highs of nearly 70 degrees.  I hope it is the same for you.  Have a great time.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 15, 2006)

You have had great weather, I have been tracking it.  Thanks for all the info.  I'm off to Louisiana for work.  Thanks again.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Weather is looking fine for our trip, 60 degrees and sunny.  It is very cold in Iowa right now (3 degrees with wind chills below zero), so 60 sounds good.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Write again and let me know how you enjoyed your trip.  Have fun.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 19, 2006)

I will try to give an update from the resort.  Thanks!


----------

